
Immigration Ban Blocks Travelers at Airports Around Globe - azuajef
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/us/refugees-detained-at-us-airports-prompting-legal-challenges-to-trumps-immigration-order.html?_r=0
======
megous
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/live/2017/jan/28/world-d...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/live/2017/jan/28/world-digests-donald-trumps-order-to-ban-refugees-from-
muslim-countries)

Here are some stories of what is this causing to people around the world, ATM.

"Hamaseh Tayari, a UK resident who holds an Iranian passport, has been on
holiday in Costa Rica with her boyfriend for the last week. She was due to fly
back to Glasgow, where she works as a vet, this morning but was denied entry
onto the flight because her flight went via New York and she would need a
transit visa, which was revoked.

Tayari and her boyfriend are trying to find an alternative route home. A
flight to Madrid on the 30 January will cost them £2000 and they’ll still have
to find a way from there to Glasgow. She says: “We had been saving for months
for this holiday and it will cost me a month’s salary just to get home. "

~~~
azuajef
This situation in general, inc. these stories, point to wider global issues
that should matter to all of us regardless of nationality...

